# PB smallie on the fly!



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I first have to start off with a huge THANK YOU to imalt! He was awesome enough to invite me to go fishing with him last night at a creek I had never fished before. Unfortunately he couldn't stick around too long because of an unexpected phone call but did manage a nice sunfish before he had to take off. I headed up stream solo with a dragonfly at the end of my tippet. Got a few nibbles at it by some sunfish but nothing took. I switched up to a size 4 olive woolly bugger and managed to hook a little largemouth on that.










After that I made a terrible cast and snagged the woolly bugger in an area I couldn't wade to and ended up losing it. So I tied on a size 6 brown woolly bugger and found some fast moving water. I stood at the top of the riffle and made casts down stream letting the woolly bugger swim slowly against the current. Then WHAM! fish on! This thing splashes around for a couple seconds then takes all of my line through my fingers and quickly has my reel screaming. I start chasing it down stream using my palm to slow the reel down. At one point I literally hurdled over a snake that totally freaked out as I came by. (Freaked me out too!). The fish got to the end of the hole and turned around. I had to reel as fast as I could to keep pressure on it. When it gets about 20 ft. from me it comes out of the water and I finally see a beautiful smallmouth on the end of my line. It takes one last reel screaming run then tires out and I'm able to get it in and lip it. At 14.5 inches it is the biggest smallmouth I've ever caught on my fly rod! I laid it down, took a couple pics, thanked it, and let it go. 










I went back up to the top of that riffle and started casting again. I was able to hook two more before the sun went down. One 11 incher and one 12 incher. Both of which put up great fights and went airborn numerous times.



















Then it was getting pretty dark and I had a pretty long walk back to the truck so I called a night. Thank you again imalt! You put me on some good fish!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great fish and report. You're giving me an itch to get out before the weekend. Maybe I can sneak out tomorrow without my wife noticing


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work dude.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Nice work dude.


I owe you a big thank you too! It was the technique you taught me (standing at the head of the riffle, casting across, and letting my fly swing across the moving water) that I used to catch these fish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If green bass fought like brown bass, you'd need combat gear to fish for them. Compared to smallies, largemouths are pound for pound the biggest pansies under the water. 

Nice fish!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice fish! Swinging streamers is my favorite technique, those smallies really slam the fly in the current.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

thats awesome i never tried fly fishing


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice ones! You have done pretty well since starting out on your fly fishing journey!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Nice ones! You have done pretty well since starting out on your fly fishing journey!


Thank you! I've had a lot of help from some good guys. Not to mention all the info I've picked up from this forum.


----------

